

Shaving Your RTT with TCP Fast Open - bradleyfalzon
https://bradleyf.id.au/nix/shaving-your-rtt-wth-tfo/

======
d0ugie
Regarding client support, why does only Google appear to be interested?
Talking about saving a round trip here...

To try with NGINX, you may need to add compile it with --with-cc-
opt="-DTCP_FASTOPEN=[X]" otherwise just adding fastopen=23 into your server
block may be problematic. [https://www.ruby-
forum.com/topic/5392464](https://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/5392464)

